# Pfizer and Moderna raise their prices



## mellowyellow (Aug 2, 2021)

Aug 1 (Reuters) - Pfizer Inc (PFE.N) and Moderna Inc (MRNA.O) have raised the prices of their COVID-19 vaccines in their latest European Union supply contracts, the Financial Times reported on Sunday.

The new price for the Pfizer shot was 19.50 euros ($23.15) against 15.50 euros previously, the newspaper said, citing portions of the contracts seen.

The price of a Moderna vaccine was $25.50 a dose, the contracts show, up from about 19 euros in the first procurement deal but lower than the previously agreed $28.50 because the order had grown, the report said, citing one official close to the matter.

Pfizer declined to comment on the contract with the European Commission, citing confidentiality. "Beyond the redacted contract(s) published by the EC, the content remains confidential and so we won't be commenting," the company said.


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2021)

What a shock, right?


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 3, 2021)

chic said:


> What a shock, right?


OMG Unbelievable!


----------



## Remy (Aug 3, 2021)

Those execs need their money for their lavish lifestyles.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 3, 2021)

some what disgusting, eh...


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm waiting for when a good percentage of people in the US get the vaccine and then the government will put a co pay on the vaccine to working people. Don't worry, if you're not working it will be free.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm surprised that the drug companies aren't charging more for these vaccines.  These vaccines will add billions to the State and Federal costs, but probably nowhere near what the hospital bills will be rising to with thousands of people requiring major care.  

Just wait until the insurance companies start raising their rates on health insurance, to "cover" the costs of these hospitalizations.


----------

